# Server 2008 Boot Issues



## Lococard (Jul 6, 2004)

I have a PC running server 2008 that is failing to boot properly.

When attempting to boot it will bring up the 'windows error recovery' screen where I can choose to launch startup repair or boot windows neomally:
- Selecting the startup repair option does nothing and throws me back to that initial question.
Selecting start windows nornamlly just restarts the system and  I get the same screen again.

Then attempting to boot into safe mode simply restarts the PC.

I have the server 2008 installation disk but when I boot from that it asks which OS to start  I select Windows Setup [EMA Enabled]. Loading of the windows files occurs. The starting windows icon screen appears but another error page is shown.

This screen tells me to insert the windows installation disc and repair my PC after choosing a language. But booting from the disc doesn't so this as I don't reach the language selection page. It also says 'Status: 0xc0000225'

Edit: the PC has three HDDs  a Samsung with the OS on it and two WD greens for storage. One of the WDs is making the boot process really slow whilst it detects for IDEs. Unplugging the drive makes it a lot quicker.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It sounds like a driver issue. Either a driver for a HDD controller is corrupt or it was never installed.


----------

